# Ipod Touch & GPS



## Thomas.GdM (6 Septembre 2010)

Petite question: le nouvel iPod Touch sorti cette semaine est-il compatible avec des application GPS (navigon, tomtom, etc.?) 
Si non, y à t'il beaucoup de catégories d'applications incompatible avec l'ipod touch?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Septembre 2010)

Sans GPS et avec juste le WIFI comme possibilité de connexion data, ça va être difficile d'utiliser Navigon...


----------



## Timekeeper (12 Septembre 2010)

Il faut lui adjoindre un GPS externe.
Comme le support TomTom, mais il existe aussi au moins 1 autre modèle de GPS externe pour iPod/iPhone, qui ressemble à une grosse prise Dock qu'on branche en bas et qui dépasse. Je ne trouve pas le lien mais il tourne régulièrement sur les forums.

A confirmer mais il me semble également que le support TomTom fonctionne avec tous les logiciels de GPS, pas seulement celui de TomTom.


----------



## ant0oine (13 Septembre 2010)

Ce GPS externe m'intéresse grandement, tu es sur que tu ne trouves plus les références ? 

Merci


----------



## hellomorld (17 Septembre 2010)

ant0oine a dit:


> Ce GPS externe m'intéresse grandement, tu es sur que tu ne trouves plus les références ?
> 
> Merci




Tout pareil. J'ai vu que Magellan vient de sortir une coque étanche + batterie + GPS pour la modique (!) somme de 199 . trop cher pour moi.

J'ai un GPS bluetooth mais à part un jailbreak, pas moyen de le faire fonctionner avec l'ipodTouch 4 ?


----------



## Timekeeper (18 Septembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé ça : https://www.orangegadgets.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=1_2&products_id=1


75 $, fonctionne avec TomTom et autre, mais il faut un iBidule *jailbracké* pour installer une App disponible sur Cydia en plus.


----------

